
Chill: Robots Won’t Take All Our Jobs - aakarpost
https://www.wired.com/2017/08/robots-will-not-take-your-job/
======
twobyfour
Yet.

Is basically what they're saying.

I actually think the scenario where robotics and AI cut the job market in half
is worse than the one where they take over 99% of jobs.

If everyone is unemployed, the Protestant work ethic myths clearly no longer
apply, and it'll be clear to just about everyone that we need to find another
way to distribute the means to live.

Whereas as long as a large chunk of the population (even 25%) is employed,
they get to feel virtuous about that. They'll continue to blame the rest for
being unemployed or underemployed, unwilling to concede the possibility of
structural employment or that there might simply not be work available for
people who don't have the capacity for high-skilled jobs; or even that there
are a finite number of such jobs to go around.

